# Futter



## Thorsten (4. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ja nicht neugierig bin und trotzdem alles Wissen muss   hier mal wieder eine Frage an euch...

_*Was gebt Ihr euren "Rackern" zu futtern ?*_


Bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

*Sommerfutter* - Koi for Life "Vital Plus" 6mm Pallets
30% Rohprotein , 15 % Rohfett , 2,4 % Rohfaser

*Winterfutter* - Koi for Life "Wheat Germ" 6mm Pallets
37% Rohprotein , 6 % Rohfett , 2,4 % Rohfaser, 10 % Weizenkeime

*Leckereien* - Salat, Harte Brötchen, Mais, Haferflocken.

Ich bitte wie immer, um rege Beteiligung


----------



## graubart48 (4. Nov. 2005)

hi Thorsten,
*lach* ich sag nix was die so alles bekommen. Ich schmeiß einfach das rein was gerade da ist. ( Zusammenstellung kommt bestimmt noch von Doris)
Salat gibt es auch als Leckerei ( den kann ich am nächsten Tag wieder rausfischen)
Brot gibt es auch, aber ich glaub das nehmen nur die Goldis
Kartoffeln lach, die mögen die Fischis genausogern wie ich.


nen schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## holly1357 (4. Nov. 2005)

hi,

bei mir bekommen die auch als leckerli kartoffeln, nudel, brockoli, und was sonst so alles anfällt. Frisst aber hauptsächlich die forelle, der karpfen und die koi sind eindeutig zu langsam.

Hauptfutter hab ich zusammengemischt, forellenaufzuchtsfutter, seidenraupen, spezielles koifutter, und algemeinfutter.

gruß holly


----------



## Doris (5. Nov. 2005)

Hi 

Hatte mich schon soooo gefreut, dass Erwin schon was dazu geschrieben hat, und musste dann lesen, dass ich wohl noch die Zusammenstellung bekanntgeben werde. 
Auf  jeden Fall *(Olaf du musst jetzt mal die Augen schliessen)* bekommen sie abends ihr Futter mit etwas Lebertran gemischt.







  Meine Augen müssen über Nacht wohl gelitten haben. Kann die Zutaten nicht mehr entziffern. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es gestern noch zu lesen war. 
Daher.... schaut selbst


----------



## olafkoi (5. Nov. 2005)

Hi zusammen

@ Doris 

ich nüx seh wech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das sieht aus wie Teichst.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich mag`s net aussprechen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So nun zum Futter 

Also meine Lieben bekommen:

4x Koi for Life Vital Plus am Tag (ca. 400 gr am Tag )
8 Orangen am Tag
2-3 Kleingeschredderte Salatköpfe
Seidenraupen 1x am Tag 

Gruß

Olaf 

@ Doris 

war Spass


----------



## Doris (5. Nov. 2005)

Hi Olaf

Nu muss ich mir ja doch noch Erwins Brille leihen.
Also... 8) durch Erwins Brille betrachtet heissen die nicht Koi Sticks, sondern Koi Multi MIX.
Extruiertes Alleinfutter für Koi und Zuchtfische  

Naja, auf jeden Fall hats denen gut geschmeckt und gewachsen sind sie auch  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thorsten (7. Nov. 2005)

hmmm... füttert hier sonst keiner seine _Lieblinge_


----------



## Rambo (7. Nov. 2005)

meins heist glaube ich JBL energie was aussieht wie kleine __ würmer und 
sehr schnell nach unten sinkt. soll mit vielen vitaminen sein und speziell für die kalten monate sein.
wenn gewüscht kann ich gerne noch mal nach der genauen zusammen setzung schauen.

fürti rambo


----------



## Thorsten (7. Nov. 2005)

jo Rambo... das wäre klasse, wenn du *Zeit* und *Lust* hast mach das mal


----------



## Dodi (7. Nov. 2005)

Hi, zusammen!

Im Sommer bekommen meine Fischis Spirulina, gutes eiweißreiches Futter und mit Algen für die Farben - als Leckerli Seidenraupen.
Da wir auch __ Störe haben, fressen die Koi das Störfutter sogar noch lieber und gerne den Stören weg. Muss sie immer überlisten...
Im Winter werde ich jetzt etwas Störfutter geben, da es sinkt.


----------



## Rambo (20. Nov. 2005)

so habe mal die daten jetzt rausgeschrieben
JBL Pond Energil für alle Gartenteichfische und für die kalte jahreszeit
Enthält Vitamin A C D3 und E
Enthält Rohprotein, Rohfett, Rohfaser, Rohasche wir mit FischÖl geliefert
hier mal die Seite wo hinweise drin stehen http://www.jbl.de/

für den sommer bekommen sie 
Koi Maxi mit 10% Spirulina was auch die riesen goldies wie wild futtern.
machmal mische ich die beiden sorten auch im sommer wobei das winter
futter weniger ist im verhätnis zum sommerfutter.

allerdings ist das zeug wohl nicht gerade billig aber wenn es schmeckt
und gut tut dann bin ich zu frieden 

fürti rambo.

Ps. es fängt gerade an zu schneien :-( oder


----------



## Thorsten (22. Nov. 2005)

Hallo @ all,

danke für die Infos, was eure _Racker_ so bekommen.

Meine fressen immer noch, trotz den niedrigen Temperaturen....

Ich sags ja, verfressene Bande  

P.S. 
noch jemand ohne Fahrschein,oder füttern die anderen nicht...


----------



## kwoddel (22. Nov. 2005)

Hallo
SO WIE DER " KNP " SO DIE TIERE!!!!!


----------



## lotharw (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo,

meine Koi bekommen auser den üblichen Leckerlis Karpfen-Intensiv-Futter über einen Selbstbedienungsfutterautomat.So können sie fressen wann und wieviel sie wollen.Mit Futterautomat ist der Futterbedarf um ca. 15 % zurückgegangen.


mfg
lothar


----------



## bonsai (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futter*

moin,
zur kalten Jahreszeit gibt Sinkfutter mit reduziertem Eiweißgehalt, aber Eiweiß-/Fettgehalt 2:1, vorzugsweise
JBL Pond energil, Koi for Life oder Wheat Germ sinkend. 
@ Dodi 
__ Störe fressen dieses Futter gerne und die Koi vertragen in der kalten Jahreszeit das Störfutter schlecht, weil es für sie zu schwer zu verdauen ist.
Störfutter/ Forellenfutter nehme ich erst ab ca 18°C Wassertemperatur.

Im Sommer gibts eiweißreicheres Futter aber gutem Fett/ Eiweißverhältnis ca. 1:2. Dazu als Leckerli, Seidenraupen oberhalb 20°C, Salat und Haferflocken.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Rambo (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Futter*

Seit ein paar Tagen bekommen meine noch getrocknete Raupen Laven von
JBL als zusätzliche Nahrung. Soll sehr gut sein für die warme Jahreszeit.

Fressen auch wie blöd die kleinen Kerle.

Gruss Rambo


----------



## BerndR (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo zusammen
ich will natürlich nicht alle Zutaten bisheriger Beiträge wiederholen, hätte da vielleicht noch eine Ergänzung. Ich gebe meinen Kois ab und zusätzlich etwas Sojaschrot. Nur an flacher Futterstelle, weil es auf den Grund sinkt. Und besonders mögen sie getrocknete Bachflohkrebse. Das mit dem Lebertran (kann ich bestätigen) macht sie förmlich wild, dabei vergessen sie sogar das gute Benehmen am Futterring.
Mit friesisch frischem Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Marcelinho84 (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo ihr,

ich habe ein paar fragen zum Thema Futter usw. ich habe 3 Kois in meinem Teich (alle so zwichen 10-12 cm) also noch ziemlich klein, bis jetzt habe ich sie mit normalen Teichfuttersticks gefüttert.

Ich aheb jetzt mal im netz gestöbert und alle möglichen Sachen gefunden, von wegen 1000 verschiedene Koifutter mit diversen Durchmessern über Seidenraupen bis hin zu Schrimps.

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen was ich am besten kaufen soll ? Also für Frühjahr und Sommer ? 

D.h. für schnelles Wachstum, schöne Farben usw.


vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Maurizio (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo Marcel,

ich füttere ganzjährig Koi-Power Premium.

Immer Sommer das Schwimmende und im Winter das Sinkende.

Die Koi haben einen super Body und sehr kräftige Farben.

Ab und an füttere ich auch mal Seidenraupen und Schrimps.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen !


----------



## Thorsten (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hi Marcel,

eigentlich ist die Firma egal, Du solltest nur darauf achten, das genügend  Rohprotein ,Rohfett ,Rohfaser enthalten sind.

Mein Futter hat z.B.  30% Rohprotein , 15 % Rohfett , 2,4 % Rohfaser - nennt sich Koi for Life.

Ab und an ein paar Orangen, Salat und Seidenraupen, da freuen sich die Racker.


P.S.
Sticks würde ich lassen, ist eher was für Goldfische.


----------



## Marcelinho84 (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Ok, schon mal vielen Dank,

Ich habe mir schon gedacht das die Sticks wohl nicht ganz das richtige für meine Kois sind.
Sie sind zwar gut genährt, jedoch sind sie nicht gerade viel gewachsen, höchstens 4 cm.


----------



## kwoddel (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo
Ich werde das mal versuchen zu mischen, aber in welchem Verhältnis und was zusammen kommt weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Knoblauch
roter Paprika
Propolis
Süßwassergarnelen
Bachflohkrebse
Spirulinapulver
Canthaxanthin
Beta Carotin
Seidenraupen
Fishlix
Vitamine
Brottrunk
Fischöl
Koi Power

im Mixer und dann mal schauen wer zuerst


----------



## Thorsten (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

ach Du Schande...... lass Regina probieren.


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Futter*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich werde das mal versuchen zu mischen, aber in welchem Verhältnis und was zusammen kommt weiß ich auch noch nicht.
> 
> Knoblauch
> ...



Hi Frank,

wenn ich dir einen kleinen Tip geben darf für deine Rezeptur!
nimm: 
einen halbe Zehe Knoblauch
100g Rinderherz gefroren und gehäckselt 
100g Erbsen (Bio) kochen und purirren 
100g 100%iges Spirulina mit vermengen 
100g Chlorella mit vermengen
getrocknete Brennesselblätter gehäckselt und dazu fügen 
gefrorenen Spinat (Bio wegen Kupfer) gehäckelt 
genauso wie eine gute Portion  Paprika Edelsüß  

Dann füge noch ein paar Vital Pearls dazu, welches vorher gehäckselt wurde. 
Das alles dann mit etwas Fischöl, oder Vitaminen mischen. 
Das dann in eine grosse Spritze und kleine Würstchen auf das Backblech spritzen. 
Das dann bei 60° für ein paar Stunden in den Ofen bis es ganz trocken ist.

Wahlweise kannst du auch noch etwas Kraftfutter für Kühe verweden (aber Vorsicht, die Koi wachsen sehr schnell)


----------



## kwoddel (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo

Also ich habe mal dieses alles im Mixer getan:

Knoblauch
roter Paprika
Propolis
Süßwassergarnelen
Bachflohkrebse
Spirulinapulver
Canthaxanthin
Beta Carotin
Seidenraupen
Blütenpollen
Fishlix
Vitamine
Brottrunk oder Multivitaminsaft
Koi Power

und es gab eine schöne grüne Pampe  aber die Fische waren so verrückt dannach das sie das normale Futter nicht mehr wollten. Nun habe ich meine Bedenken, das mir der Filter das nicht mitmacht:? wenn ich das immer füttern würde, also wird das Futter nur 1x am Tag gegeben.



aber ich muss nun immer 3 Tage auf der harten Brotkante kauen :?


----------



## Olli.P (13. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hi Leute,


z.Zt. füttere ich je nach Temperatur 


Wheat Germ Futter mit folgender Zusammensetzung:

Vorhandene Vitamine: Vitamin A 25.000 lE/kg - Vitamin D3   2.800 IE/kg - Vitamin E 220mg/kg - Vitamin C (stabil)  330 mg/kg 

Inhaltsstoffe: Roh-Protein 37% - Roh-Fett 6,0% - Roh-Faser 2,6% - Asche 5,6%  

zusätzlich wird dieses Futter noch mit einem Öl aus verschiedenen Fischölen angereichert.....


Und wenn's richtig kalt ist und die Koi am Grund bleiben gibt's Winterfit sinkend

mit folgender Zusammensetzung:

Vorhandene Vitamine: Vitamin A 10.000 lE/kg - Vitamin D3   1.300 IE/kg - Vitamin E 130mg/kg - Vitamin C (stabil)  100 mg/kg 

Inhaltsstoffe: Roh-Protein 35% - Roh-Fett 5,0% - Roh-Faser 2,4% - Asche 6%


Ich hoffe das ich damit alles richtig mache...........

und im Sommer wollen wir dann auch mal Salat u.s.w. probieren......


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hi Leute,


da ja nun wohl der Winter am Ende ist; die Teichtemperaturen steigen stetig.....  


Hier nu meine Frage:


Ab welcher Wassertemperatur füttert ihr wieder das "Normale Sommerfutter"???? 

Ich habe ja bislang nur das Wheat Germ z.t. mit speziellem Öl angereichert, oder Winterfit sinkend gefüttert.............

Denn ich will meinen Fischis ja nur gutes tun..........


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hi,

ich füttere seit ein paar Tagen Koi Allround von Fishlix, das ist ein Schwimmfutter was meine Koi auch im letzten Sommer neben Koibalance bekommen haben.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Na,


wenigstens einer der seinen Koi, Goldfischen etc. etwas gutes tut..........

Ich möchte ja eigentlich nur Wissen, wer ab welcher Wassertemp. wieder *NORMALES Futter* gibt............


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Futter*

Hi Olaf!

Ich gebe meinen Koi seit einigen Tagen - so ab 10-12° Wassertemp. - wieder normales Sommerfutter, sie fressen schon ganz ordentlich.


----------

